# Smev oven swap



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anyone toyed with the idea of changing their Smev oven for one from a different manufacturer, as ours is a little better than a warmer and our lass (er indoors, better half) likes to cook, good job she's good at it.

So any info would be most welcome.

Regards and seasonal greeting to all who read this  

Kev n Liz


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Kev n Liz, I think you posted about this awhile ago, The smev ovens obviously vary because we have one and use it everyday when out in the van and don't have a problem, we don't even need to turn it up to the highest setting, it would incinerate the food if we did! I seem to remember from the previous post that the conclusion was that it was to do with German spec and different gas pressures.
Michael


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Michael,

Yes it seemed to die the death, It would probably be more like italian spec, but it's deffo not up to much, so I need to find an alternative or pay a fortune for eating out.

I assume that dimensions are the critical factor here and only having one oven to measure I'm a bit stuck, also I seem to remember reading that the insulation was a factor IE it was losing the heat as fast as it was warming up.

Also I suppose it might be worth asking if there is a conversion to a better spec, whats your model number Michael, and I'll have a look see at mine, if/when I get a chance.

Cheers Kev n Liz


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Kev, Its a model 311 with grill, light, electric ignition and thermostat, which is a fairly standard version avaialable from most suppliers, Do a search for smev and you will find their own site or suppliers in this country. the smev site gives all dimensions etc
Michael


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

It could be your gas regulator. Ovens work best with the correct gas pressure for the fuel. i.e. Lower pressure for Butane and a higher pressure for Propane so that the calorific vale remains the same. This used to be the arrangement until regulators became part of the van rather than part of the gas bottle assembly. The compromise "suit all" regulators fitted to modern vans do mean that any gas system will produce less heat on Propane that it will on Butane. Change the regulator from the compromise 30 millibar to a 37 millibar unit if you use Propane and you will see a marked improvement.

Hope that helps

C.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Not always so Clive, i have a Geist phantom with a fixed 30mb reg. I fitted an underslung tank with a 37mb reg direct on the tank and teed into the main gas line, i kept the fixed reg in place and just turned off the in line isolator, The oven wouldnt light at all and hob lit with the flame about two inches away from the burner,I had to change the tank regulator to 30mb and all was well again.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

That would suggest that the jetting in your oven was done for 30millibar of Propane. Perhaps the air adjustment is set incorrectly? I just wonder what size flame you would get if it got 30mB of Butane which is totally possible using blue bottles?.

The 30millibar regulator has to be a compromise unless a van is specified as Propane only or Butane only, but I am not aware of any that are.

When I fitted a bulk Propane tank with 30mb regulator I eventually upped the jet size in our oven to compensate. Before this change it was only a warming oven, now it will cook crackling again like it used to!

But with gas systems don,t play around unless you know what you are doing and get it checked by a professional.
Take care
C.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ovens seem to vary in performance. Our van came fitted with a Smev which just went out from time to time. I posted on here to see if anyone else had the same problem and had found a cure. Sure enough others had problems but no cures. Smev did not really want to help and in any case they had no dealers near us. An additional (and in my opinion stupid) difficulty was that our van, even though bought new from a UK dealer, was regarded by Smev as an import, they said any warranty lay with Smev in Germany and did not apply in the UK. Eventually having carried out much research I was persuaded that I should just replace my oven with another Smev of the same model on the basis that the original was just a lemon. The dealer paid for the work, the new oven was fitted in September and the problem is cured. We went for another Smev because it would fit straight in with no modifications to accommodate it, Regards, Alan.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a Smev 3000TSS in our C640, and it works treat.
Try the link below, they are Smev agents and are very helpful.Situated in Wellingborough
Hovis

www.alde.co.uk
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Gazzer (May 1, 2005)

Have a SMEV in my van and I must say they are 'pants'. Southdowns have checked it over on numerous occasions and say its fine. All I can say is they have never tried cooking with one! When it stays on, at best its OK for warming pies and thats about it. If there is a viable alternative out there that will fit in its place please tell me. Would like a replacement but don't feel inclined to give SMEV any more money when they make such cr*p!


----------



## dewaltman (Aug 28, 2008)

must say agree with others my smev oven is absolute crap for cooking no heat whatsoever maybe i should try warming pies!!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

CliveMott said:


> It could be your gas regulator. Ovens work best with the correct gas pressure for the fuel.


Hmm I need to look into that Clive, we've always had red regulators for red calor bottles before, this van had red calor in it when we bought it, so just carried on using red calor, I'll have a look at the regulator as soon as I get a chance, but it has a splitter on it to switch bottles, and I don't remember seeing a regulator at all, although I know it must have one tucked in there somewhere.

The debate continues


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi,

For the sake of balance, I have a smev oven and it works perfectly! 

My mate had one in his euramobile and changed the jets to improve performance. (as Clive has already suggested).

If your smev is 'crap' there is something wrong with it and it should be fixed. 

More likely poor specifying by the m/h builder or specced for a non UK market. 

David


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

I have a 10 year old german import with a Smev......and it also works perfectly. The grill is a bit slow, but the oven is fine

Doug


----------

